

Ask HN: How to estimate full stack skills? - amirouche

I&#x27;m looking for a way to do have a big picture of my skills and compare it to trade skills in the topic of backend, web &amp; native frontend development, database and devops mainly.<p>I&#x27;d like to have a list for every topic to check with the things I know and in fine learn about what I don&#x27;t know.<p>I&#x27;m interested in &quot;skill boards&quot; about ML &amp; NLP too.<p>Thanks.
======
brudgers
Sijin Joeseph's _Programmer Competency Matrix_ is perhaps more general than
you are looking for, but relevant.

[http://sijinjoseph.com/programmer-competency-
matrix/](http://sijinjoseph.com/programmer-competency-matrix/)

------
MalcolmDiggs
There's some precedent for this in the contractor-marketplaces like Odesk.
They'll have a list of dozens of skills/topics that a contractor can prove
their knowledge of. They give them a score based on their performance relative
to the larger group who has taken the test. You can see the tests here:
[https://www.odesk.com/tests](https://www.odesk.com/tests) (but you'll need to
create an odesk account first).

There are also a number of coding-challenge sites where you can show off your
skills and get ranked, like codeeval.com

Both these types of scoring systems are just rough heuristics though. Since
full-stack development uses a lot of "soft" skills like organization and
creativity, you'll never really get the full-picture from these kinds of
objective battery tests.

------
lfx
This may not be exactly what you want, but may be good start
[http://www.sitepoint.com/full-stack-
developer/](http://www.sitepoint.com/full-stack-developer/)

------
snoopybbt
This is actually a good post, and it would be very useful to have some sort of
repeatable way to compare your own skills to the skills requested by a certain
industry/market.

